

Wikileaks.de domain owner raided - chris11
http://wikileaks.org/wiki/Police_raid_home_of_Wikileaks.de_domain_owner_over_censorship_lists

======
c1sc0
I'm in Germany right now and this whole hysteria is sickening. Don't let your
freedom be taken away 'for the children'; your children will come back to
haunt you for it. Wikileaks just made themselves a nice donation today.

~~~
spoiledtechie
Can you please explain a bit more about the hysteria thats happening or point
us to links?

I don't know whats going on in Germany right now....

~~~
ntyntyesr
wikileaks published the lists of banned sites used by Australia and other
countries web censorship. Germany and other Eu countries are doing the same.

These lists allegedly contain sites with child porn so listing the sites is
the same as distributing child porn.

Of course since the list is secret, if the government was to slip a few other
sites on the list - you wouldn't know except for wikileaks.

~~~
chris11
Yeah, a lot of sites got slipped in. There are gambling sites, porn sites
other than child porn sites, fringe religious websites (like a satanist
website and some Christian websites), youtube links, and even a dentist's
website.

And there are plans to expand the list.

------
lucumo
I found this particularly interesting: "It comes just a few weeks after a
member of parliament, SPD minister Joerg Tauss had his office and private
house searched by police. German bloggers discussing the subject were
similarly raided."

So, if you discuss something on your blog, your house gets raided?

~~~
spyrosk
An even worse case occured here in Greece, where the owner of a rss news
aggregator site was sued and forced to shut down his site, got all of his
electronic equipment confiscated, arrested and as far as I can recall had to
pay a fine, let alone having to spend a night in jail.

The reason for all that was that in one blog, related to the site only through
the blog's rss feed, made a post with libelous remarks towards (according to)
the plaintiff.

The greek authorities (or the plaintiff, I am not sure who first took this
approach) couldn't prosecute the blogger because he used a US hosted blog
service, and thus could not be identified. So the solution was to sue the
owner of the news aggregator, which had a greek domain name.

------
vaksel
why are governments so afraid of whistle blowers? What kind of shit are they
doing and getting away with?

~~~
thaumaturgy
It's not a matter of what they're getting away with now.

It's about what they _want_ to get away with.

------
mahmud
Yes, and according to the article, he runs a Tor exit node.

~~~
chris11
According to the article, only wikileaks was mentioned during the raid, police
asked for passwords to the wikileaks.de domain, and police asked him to shut
wikileaks.de down. So while there isn't much information available right now,
the raid looks like it does not have to do with him running a Tor exit node.

~~~
jskopek
I think it's based on a pervious article on HN a couple days back in which the
author talked about how running a Tor exit node can get you arrested for
downloading child porn. Nerd humor

